# where's me chickens gone



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

my dad ken rudd was at sea for 47 years on most of j marr trawlers fishing,he was chief for around 35 of them ,going down the humber ,his ship always ,always turned left,to fish ,white sea or up to greenlland,or newfoundland,iceland,.always heading for the cold ...but not this trip,they were turning right,heading for india...he loved fishing,when he came home he went fishing he heard there were sharks where he was heading,.they were on the farnella,but this was a survay job ,no fish in sight,but at anchor,the ccook threw the waste over the side and sharks,lots of them.he forged a hook stainless steel, and tied a rope to it ,sneeked a chicken of the cook put the full chickenon the hook it was thrown over the side,and bang a shark ate it whole ,that was just the start ,many crew members came to watch, some helped to pull on the rope some had bad rope burns all thought it was good entertainment .dad saidwe have to get it aboard,some said cut the rope,dad said no, i want my hook back........they got that shark aboard,then threw it back after my dad got his hook back.all the crew did this for days on end...until the cook shouted whers me chickens gone .true story it happend in dec 82


----------



## barry john macauley (Sep 5, 2012)

This probably explains why chickens are afraid of sharks.


----------



## Ethan Connor (Jun 20, 2021)

So they got the hook back or Not. Scarification of Chickens 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Ethan Connor said:


> So they got the hook back or Not. Scarification of Chickens 😂😂😂😂😂😂


tip...if going shark fishing,use frozen chickens for bait,when you get shark on deck ....run ,let the man who made the hook get it back....


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

when the shark got tired,they looped a rope around its tail,and pulled it up the stern.[ the farnella was a stern fishing trawler H 135,] that was the time to start running.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

My brother caught a large blue-fin tuna several years ago. Fishing alone he could not boat the fish so towed it home. The sharks had a meal of the tail on the way. Weighed in at 960lbs, well over 1,000 had the tail been 'attached'.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

i had some nice roach, hornsea mear,last sat


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

When Andrew caught the tuna the butchers arrived and carved it up.. some to local market and some went abroad. It was gone with an hour. Meanwile Andrew went home and made sandwiches with MY tin of red salmon. Grrrrrrr!

My fish yesterday.... some boiled 'salt cod' with potatoes. Slave food. Love it!


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Stephen J. Card said:


> When Andrew caught the tuna the butchers arrived and carved it up.. some to local market and some went abroad. It was gone with an hour. Meanwile Andrew went home and made sandwiches with MY tin of red salmon. Grrrrrrr!
> 
> My fish yesterday.... some boiled 'salt cod' with potatoes. Slave food. Love it!


a fish like that today would be worth thousands...whitby, used to be the place to head for in the 1940s 50s,to catch what they used to call tunney fish [tuna]. i think a lady holds the record,rod caught fish,it was big buisness in the 40s.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Right. The fish did sell for thousands. That is why I was pi**ed when he too my salmon!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Sister Kathryn is one of the top anglers in Bermuda. Brother Alan has taken six or seven Blue Marlin 'Granders'... over 1,000 lbs. (Alan is captain). I don't do much fishing.... between stench of fish and a bit of 'motion' it is not much fun. Nephew Ian... well a marlin caught HIM! The spear went under his collarbone and he was lucky to survive. the fish took him out of the boat and poor bugger almost downed!


----------



## Ethan Connor (Jun 20, 2021)

rustytrawler said:


> tip...if going shark fishing,use frozen chickens for bait,when you get shark on deck ....run ,let the man who made the hook get it back....


Yeah for Sure, I will keep this in my mind while hunting. 😍😍😍😍


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

If there had been a Chinese crew, the question would have been,"Where's me shark gone!".


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The shark would be mongered into strips hanging about in the sun drying. Possibly on a trolley should the old man, as ours usually did, order the arrangement 'always to leeward'.


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

I recall on the Valiente (Booth Line) going through West Indies waters a heaving Line with a butchers hook and a Tenants beer spanner with coloured insulating tape as bait.
The sharks would be caught and ‘despatched’ by WI crew.
Served as Fish Portuguese, ie shark steaks in tomato sauce.
No chickens, well one.... I kept well away from those thrashing tails and the teeth.🙈


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

P.Arnold said:


> I recall on the Valiente (Booth Line) going through West Indies waters a heaving Line with a butchers hook and a Tenants beer spanner with coloured insulating tape as bait.
> The sharks would be caught and ‘despatched’ by WI crew.
> Served as Fish Portuguese, ie shark steaks in tomato sauce.
> No chickens, well one.... I kept well away from those thrashing tails and the teeth.🙈


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

my dad ken rudd,first went to sea just as the war was ending,i think he was on the boston hurricane[hull trawler] they landed the fish in norway,as they were short of food,and the germans had taken or destroyed there ships.when the hull trawlers got going again ayear or two after the war,hull trawlers were very poorly supplied.away for about three weeks with one weeks stores the crew had fish for all three meals inc breakfast,no wonder some went mad on there six tides at home... regards colin rudd


----------



## Roustabout (Nov 1, 2008)

rustytrawler said:


> my dad ken rudd was at sea for 47 years on most of j marr trawlers fishing,he was chief for around 35 of them ,going down the humber ,his ship always ,always turned left,to fish ,white sea or up to greenlland,or newfoundland,iceland,.always heading for the cold ...but not this trip,they were turning right,heading for india...he loved fishing,when he came home he went fishing he heard there were sharks where he was heading,.they were on the farnella,but this was a survay job ,no fish in sight,but at anchor,the ccook threw the waste over the side and sharks,lots of them.he forged a hook stainless steel, and tied a rope to it ,sneeked a chicken of the cook put the full chickenon the hook it was thrown over the side,and bang a shark ate it whole ,that was just the start ,many crew members came to watch, some helped to pull on the rope some had bad rope burns all thought it was good entertainment .dad saidwe have to get it aboard,some said cut the rope,dad said no, i want my hook back........they got that shark aboard,then threw it back after my dad got his hook back.all the crew did this for days on end...until the cook shouted whers me chickens gone .true story it happend in dec 82


In 1964, if things were quiet on board oil exploration ship Glomar 111 in Bass Stait, we roustabouts sometimes fished for large barracuda which "cookie" would prepare for us. Gear was 9line rope and a large hook with a pork chop on it (bone and all). One night I tied up my 9 line and threw the line in. Immediate bite and the rope whizzed over the side beside my foot. In one tug, it snapped. I was very glad my foot had not been in the coil of rope on the deck! No fish dinner that night! Tony Krins


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Roustabout said:


> In 1964, if things were quiet on board oil exploration ship Glomar 111 in Bass Stait, we roustabouts sometimes fished for large barracuda which "cookie" would prepare for us. Gear was 9line rope and a large hook with a pork chop on it (bone and all). One night I tied up my 9 line and threw the line in. Immediate bite and the rope whizzed over the side beside my foot. In one tug, it snapped. I was very glad my foot had not been in the coil of rope on the deck! No fish dinner that night! Tony Krins


i bet alot of men had bad rope burns.


----------

